# Lack of snow in Northeast...due to global warming?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

What do you think? Do you think the severe lack of snow (especially in the tri-state area) in the northeast is a result of global warming? I sure think so, when it's 56 degrees in January, something's severely wrong!:angry: We haven't had a single day with highs below freezing since NOVEMBER!:crying: I'm starting to wonder if it'll snow at all in the northeast, let along NJ! I'm about as conservative as they come, a die hard supporter of President G.W. Bush, but after watching Gore's movie "An inconvenient truth", I'm seriously thinking this really warm weather is due to global warming! :crying: What do you think?

-Matt


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Then how do they explain all the snow in the West? I've got a pile of salt that needs to be taken with Al Gore.

And how could President Bush be responsible for any global warming after only six years?

I've never seen the movie and have no intention of seeing someone's imagination being passed off as a documentary.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

matt read this thread.. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41530&highlight=global+warming very interesting same topic and stuff


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mick- I see your point, and thought the EXACT same think as you before I saw the movie...it's a somewhat political movie, but all things aside, it does have irreputable numbers of frighteningly-high levels of CO2 and other gasses in the air contributing to global warming.

JET- Interesting reading, thanks for bringing that up!:waving:


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I watched a show about this a month ago and global warming has decreased instead of increased in th elast 100 years.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Read michael crightons book state of fear, it's about global warming. There are some very interesting facts there. We all (plow people) seem to have extra time on uor hands! :angry:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I saw the 2 week long range forecast last night and it called for mild temps to continue through mid January. There is not precedent in recorded history for the warm temps we are having now in the northeast and upper midwest the weather lady said. I know I can't remember seeing it this warm up there at this time of year.
El nino hasn't even kick in yet. El nino is suppose to become moderate in January and February she said.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok the world has been around for how long? A couple hundred years, no thats how long we have recorded history. The world has been around a lot longer than man and just a few hundred years of record does not show what the planet is doing. Global warming is a joke. Last thing I heard was that cows were now believed to be the leading cause of gas emission from their FARTS!


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually to tell you the truth, the amazingly huge cow farms do contribute a little, but what has been the real kicker is the huge airports that we have. They are like little heat islands that warm up all the major cities!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

chev_4x4;345727 said:


> Ok the world has been around for how long? A couple hundred years, no thats how long we have recorded history. The world has been around a lot longer than man and just a few hundred years of record does not show what the planet is doing. Global warming is a joke. Last thing I heard was that cows were now believed to be the leading cause of gas emission from their FARTS!


That's why I said recorded history 
The USA has been warming on average for the past 15 to 20 years so something is going on.
Cycle or whatever we are warming up--average wise
Ya the earth has been here 4 to 6 billion years. There is no telling how many extinctions of living things there has been in that time. We know of only one-- the Dinosaurs


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Winter of 1980*

Does anyone remember when the Olympics were in upstate NY in 1980 and there was no snow? They Had to make snow to have the Olympics!!I remember it well.I'm sure there is global warming and it's happening but it's not happening over the coarse of 1 summer. So I guess what I'm saying is Chill, let nature take it's coarse. No one complains when it snows in OCT but Lord if it don't snow in Dec, Katie bar the door!


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

As much technology that we have, we still know so little how things work. It seems like there has been no major invention like the light bulb, or electricty in our lives. The owner of BP had an interveiw in Playboy a few months ago and he was talking how we probally only have 1/2 of the worlds oil reserves left. He said that we have less then 100 years left of oil at this rate, I wonder what will happen at that point.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My very first year plowing was 1988. We had 4 plowable snow falls. Since then we have had 14-23 every year with the exception of one year and that was 11 times. You just get years like these.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

Yesterday, 1/1/2007 in LAKE ODESSA, MI
High Temperature:
Actual: 47°F
Average: 30°F
Record: 56°F in 1897 <------------ Gee then my your ideas,, global warming must of been worst in the late 1800's?

I believe that most of the global warming has accrued because of all the hot air coming out of Al Gores mouth! When he started this idea he said the world would end in 20 years,,, well we got a bout 9 years left according to that dip-****,,,,,Oh yeah what did he major in in college and what makes him smarter that all the scientist, that disagree with him?

Low Temperature:
Actual: 29°F
Average: 17°F
Record: -15°F in 1968
Precipitation:
Actual: 0.08 in


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Never Mind


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

Global warming just means a longer cutting season for grass accounts.

Less wear and tear on the trucks and allows the earth a longer period of time to (as Al Gore puts it) breathe.

Less snow = greener landscapes = less CO2 = happy dance come a few winters from now.

Its laughable when a certain area is warmer than another.....GLOBAL WARMING....yet one province over its getting hammered with snow and is minus 600 degrees. 

I'll start calling it State warming or Provincial warming.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Dogbonz;345792 said:


> Yesterday, 1/1/2007 in LAKE ODESSA, MI
> High Temperature:
> Actual: 47°F
> Average: 30°F
> ...


When it comes to global warming you have to go by averages and extremes. Yearly average. 5 year averages etc. You are still going to have spikes in temps


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*This Bs*

this sucks it is going to be hot all week when the hell is it going to get cold we need snow hear in nj i think its not going to snow this year like it did 1997 this sucks


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*THIS IS No GOOD*

So Guys Tell Me What Do You Think Will It Every Snow Hear In Nj


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

as for the weather...its an astronomical fact that we are and have been for about decade closer to the sun as the earths orbit is not constant but variable, due in part to the fact that our sun is also variable and is currently also outputting more energy as well. 

Some folks are tying this in with elnino as awell....ask me life is variable and as such we have to deal with odd weather...
last time we were this close to the sun was 1938 or 34 and temp on christmass was a record setting 68.

an odd item of note as well is that recent studies have shown that jupiter...the star that almost was has been radiating more measured energy each year, making some believe that at its current rate jupiter could become a star...and our system a binary system, in about 100 million years or so.

as for Gore if he would shut his mouth then the temp would go down a few degrees


----------



## coloradosnow (Sep 25, 2006)

I have seen a program on that predicts global warming could actually bring more snow b/c it is melting the glaciers on the poles putting colder water into the ocean which then makes the ocean stream colder creating harsher winters. I am not accepting or denying this theory but it is interesting. As far as around here we are having great snow. Well over 2ft in the last couple of weeks. About 90 miles from here there is still snow that is chest deep with no drifts. I don't think they are complaining about the lack of snow b/c of global warming. payup


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

coloradosnow;346591 said:


> I have seen a program on that predicts global warming could actually bring more snow b/c it is melting the glaciers on the poles putting colder water into the ocean which then makes the ocean stream colder creating harsher winters. I am not accepting or denying this theory but it is interesting. As far as around here we are having great snow. Well over 2ft in the last couple of weeks. About 90 miles from here there is still snow that is chest deep with no drifts. I don't think they are complaining about the lack of snow b/c of global warming. payup


Ya what it will do is all that ice melting with change the salinity of the ocean. That will screw up the warm Gulf Stream in some way causing a mini ice age in the mid Atlantic and northeast. Thats the theory anyway.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

coloradosnow;346591 said:


> I have seen a program on that predicts global warming could actually bring more snow b/c it is melting the glaciers on the poles putting colder water into the ocean which then makes the ocean stream colder creating harsher winters. I am not accepting or denying this theory but it is interesting. As far as around here we are having great snow. Well over 2ft in the last couple of weeks. About 90 miles from here there is still snow that is chest deep with no drifts. I don't think they are complaining about the lack of snow b/c of global warming. payup


You guys out there are having all the fun ...come on...share the snow!


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

A gradual, cyclical warming of the earth may or may not be happening, but I'm sure as heck that mankind is not responsible... except, of course, for ME! :waving: 

I decided to make a fortune snowplowing this winter and God, who had other ideas, decided to show me who is boss.

Apologies to all others in the Northeast who happen to have been affected.  

Dougman


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Dougman;347083 said:


> A gradual, cyclical warming of the earth may or may not be happening, but I'm sure as heck that mankind is not responsible... except, of course, for ME! :waving:
> 
> I decided to make a fortune snowplowing this winter and God, who had other ideas, decided to show me who is boss.
> 
> ...


And here I've been thinking it was all my fault for deciding to keep plowing and buying a new 2500HD and plow. My shoulders aren't sagging so low now.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Remember this is the NOAA under Ws administration:

NOAA: Greenhouse gases help make 2006 warmest year ever

By Jim Erickson, Rocky Mountain News
January 10, 2007
Last year was the warmest on record in the U.S., and the buildup of heat-trapping greenhouse gases was partly to blame, federal climate officials said Tuesday.
Last year squeaked past 1998 by a small fraction of a degree to take over the top spot, according to the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.

The 2006 average annual temperature for the contiguous U.S. was 55 degrees Fahrenheit, 0.07 degrees warmer than 1998.

In the U.S., the past nine years have been among the 25 warmest years on record, a streak that is unprecedented in records dating to 1895, according to NOAA.

* The buildup of heat-trapping gases from tailpipes and smokestacks contributed to the 2006 warming, according to NOAA, an agency recently criticized for allegedly trying to prevent its researchers from freely discussing global climate change. *

* "It's refreshing to see them actually be able to say that. I applaud it," Boulder climate researcher Kevin Trenberth said of the NOAA greenhouse-gas acknowledgement, included in a Tuesday news release. *

"I think it's an encouraging sign," said Trenberth, who works at the National Center for Atmospheric Research.

Last January, NOAA issued a news release announcing that 2005 had tied 1998 as the planet's warmest year on record. It made no mention of greenhouse warming.

"I think it was probably a little more clearly stated in (Tuesday's) release, but this is certainly something we've always been aware of and always try to communicate to the public," said Jay Lawrimore, director of the climate monitoring branch at NOAA's National Climatic Data Center in Asheville, N.C.

"We expect to see a continuation of warmer temperatures, warmer seasons, more heat waves, fewer days below freezing, increases in drought and heavier precipitation events" because of global warming, Lawrimore said.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

"The 2006 average annual temperature for the contiguous U.S. was 55 degrees Fahrenheit, 0.07 degrees warmer than 1998."

Any one watch some of Al Gores Movie ?

Basically he says C02 traps the suns heat within the atmosphere,He Claims the c02 will not let the radiant heat generated by the SUN pass back out into space. This is causing the earth to warm up...The effect of heat we as humans generate I did not notice as being an issue, Our crime is the C02..(Inspite of the fact we dump Trillions and Trillions of therms of heat into the atmosphere)

OK so SOMEONE who is a global warming expert explain this to me..

IF C02 STOPS THE SUNS HEAT FROM ESCAPING HOW THE F*** ARE THE EVEN ABLE TO PENETRATE PAST THE C02 TO WARM THE EARTH.. If Gore was even a tad right with what C02 does then logically the planet would be suffering a cooling trend.

Now I could be way off base,,,BUT at least I think on my own after hearing what some calls an immense crisis I do not run in fear I analyze there explanation and question that part that seams senseless...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Global warming must come and go...*

This global warming must come and go because it is frickin 8 degrees out this morning with a wind chill of -1......
Really there maybe something to global warming but the other side is that the earth has been going threw cooling and heating cycles long before humans where involved....Just my take .02 on the information...


----------

